# I need help Choosing



## PeterHarris (3/6/15)

hey guys

so i am selling my Red Reo LP/SL

i am planning on getting a new SL/LP model, but now im stuck on what colour.
the button will be black derlin
the atty will be silver RM2, possibly a nuppin at a later stage silver or black.

now what colour?
do i go with hammer tone? (grey) - scratches wont show easy

do i go with black anodized - scratches will be more easily visible, but i wont be able to go to raw from here, as this is anodized, not painted. - but with a black button and atty it will look cool.

do i go with the raw aluminium - a plain look that will make the reo look like new in years to come.

any other color suggestions and reasons as to why would be welcome.


----------



## johan (3/6/15)

@PeterHarris I've got a black anodized one, over a year old; dropped on numerous occasions from pavement to tar roads - no scratches and only small markings on 2 corners. What color you should get, I don't know . The raw tumbled looks popular and gives you a clean slate to work on if you do decide to change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

Raw tumbled @PeterHarris 
with a coloured door

I just love the feel of raw tumbled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (3/6/15)

How far can the reo's be torn down ? if all the way to the aluminium shell there is always the option of getting it re-anodized later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

@PeterHarris the raw tumbled SL/LP is my favorite but with my style of holding the REO in my hand all day and most of the night it does mark with sweat marks... but I like to clean my REO's in a big way and a Scotchbrite sponge cleans it nicely... but if you are looking for an easy to clean REO then the White one is a piece of cake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (3/6/15)

no white, i had a white one and it shows dirt way too quick.
im starting to lean towards the raw look.....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

PeterHarris said:


> no white, i had a white one and it shows dirt way too quick.
> im starting to lean towards the raw look.....



That would be my choice but remember that with RAW if you hold it a lot you will be visiting the basin with your sponge often if you are OCD like me!

The white cleans with a damp cloth in no time.

The other thing is with a RAW you can polish it if you want and make it a fingerprint magnet in no time.


----------



## PeterHarris (3/6/15)

A dirty raw will still look better than a dirty white. 

Wow that entire post just seems dirty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

The all black look is great - find the anodized finish quite hardy, but I am a fan of raw alu too. And the gold anodized is awesome too - Not very helpful, am I?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

All clean!  Oh wow I just realised Old Avril (SL/LP) is missing... ahhh she was in my hand when the pic was taken!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (3/6/15)

I've had/have black, raw, blue and white.

I kept losing the black one in my dark office, the silver/raw finish was cool, but lots of extra work needed to keep it looking good. The metallic blue is a breeze. And the white is my favourite.

My advice would be to get a powder coated finish. That's my choice, regardless of the colour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/15)

Alex said:


> I've had/have black, raw, blue and white.
> 
> I kept losing the black one in my dark office, the silver/raw finish was cool, but lots of extra work needed to keep it looking good. The metallic blue is a breeze. And the white is my favourite.
> 
> My advice would be to get a powder coated finish. That's my choice, regardless of the colour.



I would agree with @Alex for sure... the powder coated ones are WAY easier to keep looking perfect... but I still love my tumbled despite the number of sponges and amount of sunlight liquid I go through!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

I did not like the powder coated. They scratched too easily for me - especially the doors, maybe I am rough with my Reos.


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

Go for the Raw Tumbled @PeterHarris
Real metal looking 
Hardcore.
And small scratches are hardly visible

I've never gotten "sweat marks" on mine, but then again, I alternate between at least two Reos so I dont always have only one in my hand like Rob.


----------



## stevie g (3/6/15)

can any one tell me what reo terminology means for SL/SP etc?.


----------



## PeterHarris (3/6/15)

SL is super light aka the one full of holes. 
LP low profile the top is shaven to fit all attys

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

Sprint said:


> can any one tell me what reo terminology means for SL/SP etc?.


SL = super light (the ones with the holes)
SP = standard profile (a higher catch cup, which restricts the variety of atomizer one can use on them)
LP = low profile (a lower catch cup, which allows most atomizers to fit)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (3/6/15)

i also think the raw will show the SL lines better than the black anno.......


----------



## RoSsIkId (3/6/15)

Andre said:


> The all black look is great - find the anodized finish quite hardy, but I am a fan of raw alu too. And the gold anodized is awesome too - Not very helpful, am I?





Rob Fisher said:


> All clean!  Oh wow I just realised Old Avril (SL/LP) is missing... ahhh she was in my hand when the pic was taken!
> View attachment 28591



Looking at these 2 pictures. Why am i reminded of vaping is cheaper than smoking

Btw @PeterHarris the black lp/sl is very easy to clean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Looking at these 2 pictures. Why am i reminded of vaping is cheaper than smoking


Lol, who told you that!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/15)

I believe I just laid eyes on the sexiest Reo to date. That black looks amazeballs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

